# Our colourful bunch



## Debbie (May 5, 2009)

These are my childrens colourful group of pet girls.

First is 'Minnie' who belongs to my little girl. She is a tiny little thing and such a sweety.








Then 'Bolt' who is owned and named  by my youngsest son. She is the looney always wizzing about.








Then 'Cruella', she is my eldest's and by far the naughtiest  Always bossing about and nipping !!








And last but not least for the moment is my little lady 'Perdita' who is just fabulous.









Photo's of the other 2 to come, the camera battery ran out :roll:


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Your mice are beautiful!  I especially like Bolt and Perdita.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ohh verri nice colour..looks pretty dark!


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

They're gorgeous! I love Bolt and Perdita too


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow! I like bolt and minnie. It seems everybody likes bolt! :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Perdita is OUTSTANDINGLY beautiful I really can't believe I didn't snap her up the minute we saw her I am sooOoo slow :lol:

And I love the name Bolt, tell Cody I think that's the BEST mouse name ever


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I love Bolt and Minnie! Such beautiful colors!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bolt is very striking with that lovely tan belly with the white crossing the chocolate into the tan. Very, very nice!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I like how it looks like Bolt got caught doing something naughty. LOL. :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are all so sweet! I like bolt-what a cheeky face!


----------

